# DM Looking for Players in Mississauga/GTA



## Ogrork the Mighty (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm running a gaming group in Mississauga/Oakville and we're looking for a couple additional players. We play D&D 3.5.

If you're interested, you can contact me at fenris_wolff@hotmail.com.


----------



## Ateapotist (Apr 27, 2018)

I realize this is an old thread, but I thought I would post anyway. I'm trying to put together a group for D&D 5E in Mississauga. Currently have 2-3 people, but 5-7 would be best. Message me if interested.


----------



## JayJayBang (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey! 
Still looking for players?? I've never played, always wanted to play. Ive been watching critical role tho lol anyways, just send me a e-mail at vittorio_y@hotmail.com. thanks!


----------

